# Mit einer Textdatei, Koordinaten für CAD erstellen



## Amschti (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bastle nun schon seit einigen Monaten an meiner App herum, eigentlich bin ich schon fast durch, nun fehlt noch ein Puzzelstück. Ich möchte die Koordinaten eines Objektes in eine CAD Software lesen. Welche möglichkeiten habe ich ?

Das Objekt wird in einer Datenbank gespeichert, ich benutze MySQL Datenbank und arbeite mit php um diese Auszulesen.

Ein PDF erstellen ist kein Problem, Textdateien natürlich auch nicht. Ich denke das es mit Step Dateien möglich sein könnte, doch der Aufbau, wie was nötig ist etc. entzieht sich völlig meiner kenntnisse...

er sollte in etwas so ein Objekt exportieren können:
http://www.amstelmenia.ch/data-glas/pdf/image/index.php?pdf=true&id_objekt=111

Dies ist eine einfache JPG ausgabe anhand x,y - Koordinaten.

Bin ich hier überhaupt richtig für die Frage?


----------

